# Oops, did i knock that over?



## flash1322 (Jul 6, 2010)

It was a quiet Tuesday morning and we just finished programing the cues into our light board took us a few weeks and of my fellow techies sits at the light board with a cup of water looking at the sliders and buttons. She sets down her water on a shelf above the light board. I left the room for a moment and when i came back she was wiping water off the board i was confused and asked if she spilled water on it and she said no. So i played it off for a few minutes because it looked like nothing was wrong we turned on the light board and all of the sudden all of the lights start flashing by themselves we figured out that she shorted out the board and we had to get it replaced (btw this all happened 3 days before the show). so we spent the next 3 days reprogramming the show lol not fun.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 6, 2010)

Sadly, few of our members are of age to remember _The Pepsi Syndrome_.
http://snltranscripts.jt.org/78/78ppepsi.phtml


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 6, 2010)

If she had owned up to it from the beginning, damage could have been minimized. The electronics aren't harmed with by moisture until you turn them on and they short out (with exception to some minerals in the water that might cause problems if it's not cleaned up quickly or it's just really hard water to begin with). So you would've been able to dry the board out before turning it on and wouldn't have needed to replace it.

What kind of console is it and much far back it set you financially?


----------



## kiwitechgirl (Jul 6, 2010)

aaaand, this is why we have a "sipper-bottles-only" rule in the booth...


----------



## producer (Jul 6, 2010)

this is why we have a no food or drink, period.


----------



## photoatdv (Jul 6, 2010)

Flash, is this your board or rented? If it's rented get it back to the shop ASAP so their techs can try to minimize damage. If its your board I'd suggest sending it to your local authorized repair shop... today. If thats not possible unplug it and DON'T turn it on again. Take covers off and disassemble as much as possible without causing damage from that. Dump out/ blot up (gently) as much water as possible then dry with filtered compressed air, or let it air dry. If there wasn't a catastrophic failure when you turned it on, theres a pretty good chance it will be fine once it's dried out if it hasn't set with water in it rusting for too long.


----------



## WestlakeTech (Jul 6, 2010)

flash1322 said:


> It was a quiet Tuesday morning and we just finished programing the cues into our light board took us a few weeks and of my fellow techies sits at the light board with a cup of water looking at the sliders and buttons. She sets down her water on a shelf above the light board. I left the room for a moment and when i came back *she was wiping water off the board i was confused and asked if she spilled water on it and she said no.* So i played it off for a few minutes because it looked like nothing was wrong we turned on the light board and all of the sudden all of the lights start flashing by themselves we figured out that she shorted out the board and we had to get it replaced (btw this all happened 3 days before the show). so we spent the next 3 days reprogramming the show lol not fun.



... so the board just got thirsty? 

that's tough, dude. I'd recommend enforcing a new "only in capped bottles" rule.


----------



## Eboy87 (Jul 6, 2010)

flash1322 said:


> Oops, did i knock that over?



No, of course you didn't*. A sudden gravity wave, caused by a coronal mass ejection, affected the shelf with the water, causing it to tip slightly. The increased gravity exacerbated the tipping motion, causing the liquid contents to rain down onto the poor helpless light board below. It didn't stand a chance.

*Not directed at you, but the person who thought water above electronics was a good idea.


----------



## photoatdv (Jul 6, 2010)

While we're on the topic, what's the consensus about using isopropyl for drying/ cleaning electronics? And do we have any manufacturers/ repair techs that want to chime in on the best way of minimizing damage from spilled liquids?


----------



## erosing (Jul 6, 2010)

Eboy87 said:


> No, of course you didn't*. A sudden gravity wave, caused by a coronal mass ejection, affected the shelf with the water, causing it to tip slightly. The increased gravity exacerbated the tipping motion, causing the liquid contents to rain down onto the poor helpless light board below. It didn't stand a chance.
> 
> *Not directed at you, but the person who thought water above electronics was a good idea.


 
It's funny that you say that, my high school's theatre has the booth in a balcony, if anyone walks on the balcony you can see liquids tremble, when some one would run or jump, or there was an audience getting to their seats things did occasionally fall over on their own (all our food/drink was stored on the opposite wall so if it fell it was 6' from the board already).


----------



## DaveySimps (Jul 7, 2010)

Is there a reason why you did not have the show file saved as you were programming? If I spent that much time programming, there would be several copies of my show files so, all I would have to do is load it on to a new board and, with the possible exception of a little more programming since my last save, I would be all set. Every place I have managed has a no or food or drink policy around gear.

~Dave


----------



## flash1322 (Jul 8, 2010)

Btw this happened a few months ago she did eventually own up to it we sent it in to get repaired and it was insured they had to replace the main circuit board.


----------



## WooferHound (Jul 10, 2010)

She musta have been really cute for you to let her in the booth with a cup of water and let her set it on a shelf over the console.


----------



## calwalker1 (Sep 29, 2010)

When it comes to drinks we usually control ourselves. like it's stupid to say no food/ drinks period. as you might have hours of programming up there and a bit of water is good. ussualy we just remember to bring bottles with caps. no cups. if we do have cups or food we ussualy sit that on another table so if something spills it'll only hit the floor. We ussually have pizza upstairs as that provides entertainment for us delivering pizza to
"control Room care of Eltham High School" and you have some poor pizza dude trying to find this small door hidden away. ussually front office delivers it. hehe


----------



## ColbyAtTroy (Oct 11, 2010)

That is truly heartbreaking. I can feel your pain though.This happened one time to us back in high school, but it was a dimmer rack problem, not a water problem. We had a rule to where you couldn't even TOUCH a button because it could possibly open the Master Control panel. Then, in the new technicians fright of panic, they would accidentally delete the entire cue stack. Or so was the thought process behind it.


----------



## wolf825 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hmmm..... I see one or two replies but I guess I am the only one who is overly 'irked' at the obvious factor that she denied spilling water... 

I can handle 'accidents'..even stupid ones....but blatant DENIAL and to LIE about such an accident (especially when its obvious or they are caught wet/red-handed) just sets me over the edge into postal-ville...and I have chewed people up and down and out more over on that ignorance and idiocy then over the damage caused by an accident. 

People who lie or cover up they did something are just dishonest untrustworthy people who just have no integrity and no character and are worthless POS in my view...and I am seeing more and more of it. Everyone can and does make mistakes and accidents do happen--but own up to it if it does or be upfront on it--cause to sit there wiping up water and denying it spilled is to deny reality...and it is an insult to the person you are lying to...its like you are saying that you do not believe they are smart enough to put 2+2 together or believe what they see you doing or are worth being honest to. We don't need any more liars, blind fantasy and dream dwellers in this world that lie their way thru life...we need people with integrity who can be trusted....people who lie deserve to be called out hard on it... :end rant:



-w


----------



## photoatdv (Oct 11, 2010)

wolf825 said:


> Hmmm..... I see one or two replies but I guess I am the only one who is overly 'irked' at the obvious factor that she denied spilling water...
> 
> I can handle 'accidents'..even stupid ones....but blatant DENIAL and to LIE about such an accident (especially when its obvious or they are caught wet/red-handed) just sets me over the edge into postal-ville...and I have chewed people up and down and out more over on that ignorance and idiocy then over the damage caused by an accident.
> 
> ...


 
Honestly, I have no place on my crew for people who can't be trusted. I work with a lot of volunteers and/or less experienced technicians, and I have to know that when I ask if they did and/or checked the *gizmod*, they'll tell me the truth whether or not they know why the *gizmod* doing/checking is important. Also if you're going to be stupid enough to lie to me, don't say you missed something because uncle joe died... TWICE. I might've believed you the first time, but probably not the second, and especially not the third (I had that happen once... last day that guy was on my crew).

Also, don't give me some stupidly fluffed up resume saying you know digital and analog audio consoles, can mix FOH, monitors, as well as system tech and know lighting consoles and are a fully qualified lighting programmer and operator and then after I hire you and we're in the middle on tech decide you don't know "large" audio consoles "with so many knobs" and therefore can't handle patching a CD player to the board, and refuse to touch the lighting console (including pressing GO on my call) because you "don't know moving lights" (note: the qualifications for the position clearly stated basic ML programming/operation was a requirement). And finally don't get mad and threaten to sue for discrimination (the only "discrimination" was against stupid liars) when I fire you because you are absolutely useless because you don't meet ANY of the job requirements (and I hired you based on a resume and probably fake references)!


----------



## wolf825 (Oct 11, 2010)

photoatdv said:


> Honestly, I have no place on my crew for people who can't be trusted. I work with a lot of volunteers and/or less experienced technicians, and I have to know that when I ask if they did and/or checked the *gizmod*, they'll tell me the truth whether or not they know why the *gizmod* doing/checking is important. Also if you're going to be stupid enough to lie to me, don't say you missed something because uncle joe died... TWICE. I might've believed you the first time, but probably not the second, and especially not the third (I had that happen once... last day that guy was on my crew).
> 
> Also, don't give me some stupidly fluffed up resume saying you know digital and analog audio consoles, can mix FOH, monitors, as well as system tech and know lighting consoles and are a fully qualified lighting programmer and operator and then after I hire you and we're in the middle on tech decide you don't know "large" audio consoles "with so many knobs" and therefore can't handle patching a CD player to the board, and refuse to touch the lighting console (including pressing GO on my call) because you "don't know moving lights" (note: the qualifications for the position clearly stated basic ML programming/operation was a requirement). And finally don't get mad and threaten to sue for discrimination (the only "discrimination" was against stupid liars) when I fire you because you are absolutely useless because you don't meet ANY of the job requirements (and I hired you based on a resume and probably fake references)!


 

It sounds to me like we may have hired or worked with some of the same people....LOL..  


-w


----------



## photoatdv (Oct 11, 2010)

wolf825 said:


> It sounds to me like we may have hired or worked with some of the same people....LOL..
> 
> 
> -w



Wouldn't surprise me-- Mr Fluffy Resume actually HAS worked at lot of places-- for about a day. Found this out in the process of trying to fire him.


----------

